# PENETRATING TUNG OIL



## triw51 (May 6, 2013)

I was reading that a product called "MILLIE'S ALL PURPOSE PENETRATING TUNG OIL"  is a great finish for bowls being food safe and long lasting.  Has anyone here used this product and what is your opinion on it?
From reading the write up by the seller it sounds like you could us this tung oil as a finish for pens.


----------



## Scruffy (May 6, 2013)

*Tung Oil in general..*

I really like tung oil with some reservations.

1) The tung oil I have gotten has had a fairly short shelf life.  (Max 6 months)
2) The oil likes to oxidize. (there is some other word for it, but at my age I'm lucky to remember anythibng.)  So the left over oil in storage will form a skim on the top and decrease the effectiveness of the oil.
3) It is expensive.
4) It is amber colored and will shift the wood color slightly.

But penetrates greatly, dries quickly, and is the best oil I've used so far. Does has a distinctive odor.  Not unpleasant, but it will linger.


----------



## ironman123 (May 6, 2013)

William, I have used it on non-food use bowls, vases and ornaments.  It does make a slight change in the color.

Never used it on a pen though.



Ray


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 6, 2013)

tung makes a nice soft finish. When they say it is quick drying, think days, not
minutes. (oils can sometimes take months, so days is pretty fast!)
It does smell nice as Alan said.. smells like nuts. (Tung is a nut) Easy
to work with too.


----------



## 76winger (May 6, 2013)

I've used Formby's Tung oil on some bowls. Although marketed for finishing furniture, it does a great job on bowls as well. I'm not familiar with the brand you mentioned, but generally speaking, I like it. For pens though - I'm not sure.


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 7, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> I really like tung oil with some reservations.
> 
> 1) The tung oil I have gotten has had a fairly short shelf life.  (Max 6 months)
> 2) The oil likes to oxidize. (there is some other word for it, but at my age I'm lucky to remember anythibng.)  So the left over oil in storage will form a skim on the top and decrease the effectiveness of the oil.
> ...




The solution to the oxidized skin on top is to fill the container to the brim with water after each use . Little or no air space = little or no oxidation . And you should be able to tell the switch from oil to water when the container is empty . 

I use a tung oil sealer (from Lee Valley ) , not pure tung oil , on all larger than pen turnings because I like a matte finish . When I started making pens I used it on them , but switched to CA only because of its ability to make a soft wood a bit more scratch resistant .


----------



## Wildman (May 8, 2013)

Think Sutherland Wells product, polymerized Tung oil dries faster than regular Tung oil.  Might want to take a look at Russ Fairfield article before buying Millie’s Tung oil to save a few bucks. 

Polymerized Tung Oil Products from Sutherland Welles, Ltd.®


Russ's Corner: A WoodCentral Archive

There is a warning for people with nut allergies associated with either Tung or walnut oil finishes.  Just tell or list Tung or Walnut oil as a finish. 

Many of your commercial products calling themselves Tung oil just oil/varnish or wiping varnish. When in doubt read list of product ingredients on container or find product MSDS.

Normally will not find an MSDS for pure Linseed, Tung,  or Walnut oil if you do see what it says in section 2. There are some warning and precautions using pure oils as a finish. 

Unlike Russ, do use mineral oil (laxative) on bowls used for food contact.  I provide a bottle of MO, free (less than $2) and demonstrate reapplication for people buying my bowls. Do not use industrial MO, or baby oil as a finish.


----------



## duckdreamin' (May 10, 2013)

*tung oil*

I use a little jap drier and it decreases drying time considerably. Does have an odor and so little doesn't change color. Just a  thought. I have started soaking wood for a couple of days and polishing wet. Pretty good finish. Love tung oil.


----------



## lorbay (May 10, 2013)

I use Millies  all the time on my bowls,and I turn a lot of bowls, one of the best I have used.
Lin.


----------

